# Ovation vs Troxel helmet ?



## joseeandjade11

Hello!

I have a question here, can anybody compare the sport Troxel model to the Ovation Protege helmet? Like comparing head shape and size. You see, i wear an extra small in the sport Troxel and the Ovation Protege helmet is very nice and interesting. Has anyone tried both that can compare them?

I have a very difficult time finding a new helmet due to the very small size of my head :S i tried on extra small in other brands and no luck, too big if i bring my head down the helmet drops on my forehead lol 

So far the only helmet i had luck with was the sport Troxel extra small...


----------



## tim62988

I have an ovation deluxe schooler and I love it, fits the shape of my head very well.

The troxels seemed to be too round for my head. 

The Protege, looks awsome but for me it was very uncomfortable how it comes down in the back.


best bet is to try them on at a store even if it's a couple hour drive to get to a store and get t he one that fits your head size/shape

and also for size....check out the children's helmets, or is there a huge jump between childrens sizes & adult sizes


----------



## joseeandjade11

i have tried this helmet in the smallest size available and it was so uncomfortable... when i was tightening it to fit my head it was putting pressure on my forehead and there was space on each sides on top of my ear so i knew it wasn't fitting to my head shape because of that :S 
picture of the helmet ive tried, it's an ovation cubix schooler helmet


----------



## 5kiddos

I love my ovation schooling helmet. Tried a Troxel, but it was very ill-fitting and very high and round on my head. The Ovation is very comfortable and adjusts enough to fit well.


----------



## westdressgirl

I prefer Troxel, but each person's head is different.


----------



## tim62988

joseandjade sounds like the troxel is the right brand of the 2 for you.

i guess it's more of a troxel fits a basketball and ovaton fits a football type of theory. just glad you are looking for a helmet, not sure why so many go without. they are a pretty cheap piece of protective equipment


----------



## kitten_Val

Troxel helmets (some, but not all) fit my head, Ovation doesn't. So you can't really "compare" till you try it on your head.


----------



## WesternRider88

I like the Troxel helmet but that's just my opinion. It's what feels more comfortable to you.


----------



## joseeandjade11

Thanks for the replies 

I like my sport troxel helmet but i think it's just time for a new one and i sort of want one that adjusts so in the winter i can put my tuque underneath without having to feel my head being squished..

So from what i can understand is that even if i try other ovation helmets they wont' fit my head properly..so i should probably stick with troxel?

Has any one ever tried this helmet or heard of it before? I really really love the look of it, im just wondering if the extra small will fit my head properly
Its a Troxel Liberty helmet







Troxel Liberty Helmet - Low Profile Schooling Helmet » Troxel Equestrian Helmets


----------



## joseeandjade11

tim62988 said:


> joseandjade sounds like the troxel is the right brand of the 2 for you.
> 
> i guess it's more of a troxel fits a basketball and ovaton fits a football type of theory. just glad you are looking for a helmet, not sure why so many go without. they are a pretty cheap piece of protective equipment


I agree to that, i never ride without my helmet, i only had one exception and it was for halloween... i dont have anything against anyone who rides without one but i feel safer wearing one  which is why im looking a for a new one that looks a bit nicer and lightweight like my sport troxel, i sometimes forget i have it on haha


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I also have the ovation schooler helmet, and I love it. It is the most comfortable helmet I have ever worn, but like other people said, it depends on the shape of your head.


----------



## joseeandjade11

Yep i really liked the look of it but when i put it on my head(the extra small or extra small/small it was way too big before tightening it and once tightened i only had it on my head for 5 minutes and i wanted it off i could not have imagine wearing it a whole hour cause it was squishing my forehead and too much space both side on top of the ears. When i loosen it to be comfortable on my head, it was moving and tipping forward 

really hope i can find a helmet that i like and fits as well as the troxel sport


----------

